# Avatars we need....



## nicnap (May 1, 2008)

A Francis Schaeffer avatar. Just my


----------



## jaybird0827 (May 1, 2008)

Do they have to be dead to be avatarized?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 1, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> Do they have to be dead to be avatarized?


Yes; everyone knows the living can't be advanced to avatar-hood.


----------



## Ivan (May 1, 2008)

joshua said:


> Has Bawb died? He has an avatar.



No, he's live and kickin', eating steaks and drinking beer.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 1, 2008)

Are you sure? He hasn't written much lately. And, with his personality, his posts could keep coming for a few days after death (sort of like fingernails growing on dead people).


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 1, 2008)

joshua said:


> Has Bawb died? He has an avatar.



I thought he had a smiley.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 1, 2008)

Matthew Poole would be nice.


----------



## raekwon (May 1, 2008)

nicnap said:


> A Francis Schaeffer avatar. Just my



You know you can just find a picture of the guy and use it, right?


----------



## Grymir (May 2, 2008)

Mega Dittos on the Francis Schaeffer avatar! It's like being on a stamp, a sign of the person's influence.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 2, 2008)

There are a number of Puritans that will be added (when I have the time) before Francis Schaeffer but I appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## nicnap (May 2, 2008)

Rae, 

Could you tell me how? I am profoundly inept...at the computer thing anyway.


----------



## Grymir (May 2, 2008)

Hi nicnap! On the bar at the top of the page, there's User CP. Click on it, and on the left side of page you will see 'Edit Avatar' Click on it. At the bottom of the page that comes up, you will see a custom avatar box. There is a option for url for another website, but I use the upload image from my computer. The browse button works great! I just click on the image on my computer, hit the save changes button, and voila! Your new avatar is on your posts. Enjoy. Francis Schaeffer is good stuff. It's nice to know of a fellow Schaefferite!!


----------



## DMcFadden (May 2, 2008)

Based on his comments, I think that Timothy would appreciate a Karl Barth Avatar. In my humble opinion, he is not the kind of person who should be avatarized on PB. But, you know Grymir, he is sooooo incorrigible!


----------



## Grymir (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the idea DMcFadden! Now the question is, which was more annoying to PB members, Rush or Karl?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 2, 2008)

At least Barth smokes a pipe.


----------



## Eoghan (May 2, 2008)

Larry Norman? Was very sad to hear he went home a couple of months ago


----------



## ChristopherPaul (May 2, 2008)

Is there a Meredith Kline avatar?


----------



## Amazing Grace (May 2, 2008)

How about Schuller?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 2, 2008)

Here are a few that would work Nick. Just right click on the image and hit properties. Then highlight and copy the url in location on the properties screen. Then open your Control Panel on the PB and paste it in your Edit avatar page.

Better pic of Matthew Poole.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 2, 2008)

Amazing Grace said:


> How about Schuller?



Forgot about Bobo. Yeah, out here in California he is the poster boy for Reformed theology. Sure am glad I'm just a confessional baptist!  (His son and I were in seminary together but didn't know him.)


----------



## Amazing Grace (May 2, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Amazing Grace said:
> 
> 
> > How about Schuller?
> ...



If he is reformed, I am jumping ship. Are you serious Dennis? People actually call him reformed? Even though I am part of the RCA, I have been rebuked for insisting to our General Synod to break ties the the Schullerites. 

His son is too slick for me to even look at.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 2, 2008)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Is there a Meredith Kline avatar?



This site has a lot of pictures of Christian authors of the past and present.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 2, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> ChristopherPaul said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a Meredith Kline avatar?
> ...



Yep, I was just going to suggest that.

Links and Downloads Manager - Educational Links - Christian Authors Database - The PuritanBoard


----------



## Pilgrim (May 2, 2008)

There should probably be some more Baptist choices. Some recommendations off the top of my head would be: 

English Particular Baptists who signed the 1689: 

Benjamin Keach
William Kiffin
Hanserd Knollys

Southern Baptists: 

James P. Boyce
Basil Manly
B.H. Carroll
John L. Dagg


----------



## Galatians220 (May 2, 2008)

Margaret Wilson, the "teenager who changed Scotland?" Google Image Result for http://www.artchive.com/artchive/m/millais/millais_solway.jpg

Too few women represented; we need a good one - and a "Margaret," too...  She'd be a great possibility.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 2, 2008)

Margaret Wilson.... Scottish Martyr


----------



## DMcFadden (May 2, 2008)

Amazing Grace said:


> If he is reformed, I am jumping ship. Are you serious Dennis? People actually call him reformed?
> 
> His son is too slick for me to even look at.



Just fooling around, guys, sorry! Of course he is not an exemplar of anything but Bob Schuller.


----------



## Ivan (May 2, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Southern Baptists:
> 
> James P. Boyce
> Basil Manly
> ...



Amen!

Boyce






Dagg






Carroll






Manly






Pretty tough lookin' bunch, eh?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 2, 2008)

Gotta love B. H. Carroll's beard. Plus, he was a Confederate, and a Calvinistic Postmil guy. Way cool.


----------



## Ivan (May 3, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Gotta love B. H. Carroll's beard. Plus, he was a Confederate, and a Calvinistic Postmil guy. Way cool.



Manly preached to the CSA army. Many of the noted Southern Baptist pastors and theologians ministered to the Confederate army, but I guess that shouldn't surprise anyone. 

Regardless, they were men of faith who sacrifice much to establish our seminaries, churches and went on the mission field. We need men like that again in the SBC.


----------



## Grymir (May 3, 2008)

Thanks Pilgrim. I like that link you provided. Lots of good avatars there. Hmmm, what is my mood today?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 3, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Gotta love B. H. Carroll's beard. Plus, he was a Confederate, and a Calvinistic Postmil guy. Way cool.



That's brilliant.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 3, 2008)

We need John Cotton


----------



## Stephen (May 3, 2008)

Amazing Grace said:


> How about Schuller?



 That is about as bad as an avatar of Benedict XV.


----------



## Stephen (May 3, 2008)

Amazing Grace said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing Grace said:
> ...



I agree, brother.


----------



## py3ak (May 3, 2008)

Dagg looks like he could eat Finney for breakfast. Evidently Presbyterians are not the only ones who look intimidating.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 3, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Dagg looks like he could eat Finney for breakfast. Evidently Presbyterians are not the only ones who look intimidating.





I have always thought that Dagg looked like someone you might meet at the OK Corral or in Freud's idea of a last judgment.


----------



## Galatians220 (May 3, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Amazing Grace said:
> 
> 
> > How about Schuller?
> ...


Here's Benedict XVI -- 

 to compare with Schuller, using the "International Creepiness Scale."

_(Pretty much of a toss-up, if you ask me...  )_

This is the virtually the only picture I could find of (the former) Josef Cardinal Ratzinger that didn't contain a violation of the 2nd Commandment. (At least, not one that I can see...)

Margaret


----------



## Stephen (May 5, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love B. H. Carroll's beard. Plus, he was a Confederate, and a Calvinistic Postmil guy. Way cool.
> ...





It looks like he is wearing a clerical collar, does it not?


----------



## Stephen (May 5, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing Grace said:
> ...



I agree, sister. They both give me the creeps


----------



## ChristopherPaul (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Ivan (May 5, 2008)

ChristopherPaul said:


>



Okay...excuse my ignorance...who is this gentleman?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 5, 2008)

Ivan said:


> ChristopherPaul said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



This is GI Williamson. However, he has often been accused of being Daniel Ritchie. Why? Because I use him as my avatar on my blog, so that when I comment on a Wordpress blog his picture comes up. The folks at Magherafelt Reformed Baptist Church (Northern Ireland) actually believed I was a 55 year old man because of the picture beside my comments on their pastor's blog (the strange thing is, that GI is about 85, while I am 26).


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 5, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > PuritanCovenanter said:
> ...



I was referring to his doctrine, not his clothes.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 5, 2008)

I hope nobody's planning to use this AVATAR!


----------



## Stephen (May 5, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > ChristopherPaul said:
> ...



Brother, perhaps it would be helpful for us to see an avatar or photo of the real Daniel Ritchie, so that the mystery can be put to rest.


----------



## Stephen (May 5, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 5, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Ivan said:
> ...



Check the archives of the Photo Albums.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (May 5, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > ChristopherPaul said:
> ...





I meant it as G.I. Williamson. I had no idea you had connections to the pic.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 5, 2008)

How about a William Still avatar?


----------



## JM (May 28, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Baptists:
> ...



Yes!


----------



## BobVigneault (May 28, 2008)

What if he wears the cassock I sent him for Reformation Day?








Presbyterian Deacon said:


> I hope nobody's planning to use this AVATAR!


----------



## nicnap (May 28, 2008)

Randy thanks for the photos....it took me a while to get back to this thread, and your work is greatly appreciated. 

ps. Hope you are doing/recovering well.


----------



## nicnap (May 28, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> What if he wears the cassock I sent him for Reformation Day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BobVigneault (May 28, 2008)

I thought the picture of B.H. Carrol WAS Randy. 

Glad you're back and mending brother Randy. I continue to pray for you dear one.


----------



## larryjf (May 28, 2008)

I wish there was a picture of Robert Cushman...anywhere, whether an avatar or not. As the individual to preach the first sermon on American soil, i would love to use his avatar...or should i say the first to exhort since he was a Deacon


----------



## Pilgrim (May 28, 2008)

Some other Baptist avatar suggestions, these being instrumental in inaugurating the modern missionary movement: 

Andrew Fuller
William Carey
Adoniram Judson (my current avatar) 
Luther Rice

Other suggestions: 

Thomas Watson (should probably be the next avatar added)
Thomas Goodwin
Various other Puritans, since it is the Puritan Board after all. 

George Whitefield (can't believe we don't already have one)
Thomas Chalmers
Robert Murray M'Cheyne
Samuel Miller
James Henley Thornwell


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 28, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> What if he wears the cassock I sent him for Reformation Day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Bawb, I guess that would be alright!  That's so funny!


----------



## etexas (May 28, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Dagg looks like he could eat Finney for breakfast. Evidently Presbyterians are not the only ones who look intimidating.


Chuckle!


----------

